# مقتطفات من كتاب أحد الشعانين



## النهيسى (16 أبريل 2011)

*مقتطفات من كتاب أحد الشعانين

 لقداسه البابا شنوده الثالث

سبت لعازر






كانت المعجزة الكبيرة التي أقام بها الرب لعازر منْ الموت، معجزة مذهلة جعلت الكثيرين يؤمنون. ومع ذلك لم تترك تأثيرا روحيا في رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين. وانطبق عليهم قول أبينا ابراهيم "ولا إن قام واحد من الأموات يصدقون" (لو 16: ا 3). ولم يكتفوا بعدم الإيمان، بل جمعوا مجمعا ضد المسيح "ومن ذلك اليوم تشاوروا ليقتلوه" (يو 53،47:1)... فما الذي أضاع هؤلاء؟

لعل الذي أضاعهم: الذات وقساوة القلب.

كانت "الذات" تقف حائلاً بينهم وبين المسيح. فهم كانوا يبحثون عن عظمتهم الشخصية وعن مراكزهم، لذلك نظروا إلى المسيح في كل معجزاته كمنافس لهم في السلطة والشعبية وفكروا أن يقتلوه... ولم يقولوا كيوحنا المعمدان، "ينبغي أن ذاك يزيد، وإني أنا أنقص" (يو 3: 35).

ليتنا في هذا اليوم نفكر: كم مرة وقفت "الذات" عقبة في طريق محبتنا له؟ وتشمل الذات كبرياءنا الشخصية، ورغباتنا وشهواتنا، ومحبتنا للمديح.

كذلك قساوة القلب تطفىء كل عمل للروح.

والعجيب أن المعجزتين السابقتين لأسبوع الآلام، عملت كل منهما في يوم سبت. فتح عيني المولود أعمى، وإقامة لعازر.

فهل اختار الربع يوم السبت بالذات  ليصحح تفكير اليهود عن شريعة فعل الخير في السبوت، أو ليثبت أن إلانسان لا يجوز له أن يعتمد على كبرياء فكره؟

على كلٍ، ليتنا نأخذ فكرة عن عمل الخير في يوم الرب، وإقامة الموتى بالخطية فيه، وشفاء الذين فقدوا بصيرتهم الروحية. ومن جهة حياتنا في التوبة نثق بأن:

الله قادر أن يقيمنا، ولو كانت قلوبنا أنتنت.

لا يأس إذن، مادام السيد المسيح هو الذي يقيم... والمعروف أن الخطية موت روحي. والسيد قادر أن يقيم موت الجسد وموت الروح، مهما طالت المدة.

ولنستعد يوم سبت لعازر، لنتناول يوم أحد الشعانين.

نذكر موت لعازر وإقامته، فنذكر خطايانا والقيام منها. ونستعد للتناول في يوم الأحد الذي نستقبل فيه المسيح ملكاً.



أحد الشعانين



كلمة شعانين عبرانية من " هو شيعه نان " ومعناها يارب خلص، ومنها الكلمة اليونانية " أوصنا "

التى استخدمها البشيرون في الاناجيل وهى الكلمة التي كانت تصرخ بها الجموع في خروجهم لاستقبال موكب المسيح وهو في الطريق إلى أورشليم. ويسمى أيضاً بأحد السعف وعيد الزيتونة لأن الجموع التي لاقته كانت تحمل سعف النخل وغصون الزيتون المزينة فلذلك تعيد الكنيسة وهى تحمل سعف النخل وع وغصون الزيتون المزينة وهى تستقبل موكب الملك المسيح.   

ومن طقس هذا اليوم أن تقرأ فصول الاناجيل الأربعة في زوايا الكنيسة الأربعة وأرجائها في رفع بخور باكر وهى بهذا العمل تعلن انتشار الأناجيل في أرجاء المسكونة، ومن طقس الصلاة في هذا العيد أن تسوده نغمة الفرح فتردد الألحان بطريقة الشعانين المعروفة وهى التي تستخدم في هذا اليوم وعيد الصليب، وهى بذلك تبتهج بهذا العيد كقول زكريا النبى:  

"ابتهجى يا ابنة صهيون...





اهتفى يا ابنة أورشليم...
هوذا ملكك يأتى إليك ...

وهو عادل ومنصور...

وديع وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن اتان" (زك 9: 9، 10)


إنه يوم عيد سيدي، نحتفل فيه بألحان الفرح، قبل أن ندخل في ألحان البصخة الحزينة. وفيه استقبل اليهود المسيح ملكاً على أورشليم، ويخلصهم من حكم الرومان، ولكنه رفض هذا المُلك الأرضي. لأن مملكته روحية...

المسيح رفض أن يملك على أورشليم، ولكنه يفرح أن يملك على قلبك...

قلبك عند الله، هو أعظم من أورشليم  . إنه هيكل للروح القدس ومسكن للّه. فكّر كثيراً هل الله يملك عليك كلك: قلبك وفكرك وحواسك وجسدك ووقتك...؟

قل له تعال يا رب واملك. هوذا أنا لك...  المرجع: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت

إن كانت مملكتك يا رب ليست من هذا العالم. فتعالَ. عندى لك مملكة تناسبك، تسند فيها رأسك وتستريح. لعلك تجد راحتك فى قلبى. وإن وجدت فيه عصاة أو متمردين عليك... تقلد سيفك على فخذك أيها الجبار. استله وانجح واملك (مز 44).

لا تنشغل بالسعف في هذا اليوم، بل انشغل باستقبال المسيح في قلبك ملكاً عليه، فأنت تحتاج أن يملك الربِ عليك، لكي يدبر أهل بيتك حسنا.



المسيح ملكنا



لما أتت الساعة ثبت يسوع وجهه للذهاب إلى أورشليم ( لو 9: 51) عندما قال " لا يمكن أن يهلك نبى خارج أورشليم" (لو 13: 33 )، ومن الواضح أن يسوع قصد أن يكون وصوله إلى أورشليم متزامناً مع موسم عيد الفصح، ولا شك انه كان يعلم أن المعارضة المتزايدة له ستبلغ قمتها في العاصمة اليهودية، ويؤكد كل من البشيرين مرقس ولوقا الخطر الذي توقعه يسوع وتلاميذه نتيجة ذهابه إلى أورشليم (مر 10: 32، لو 9: 51)

وقد بدأ الأسبوع الأخير بيوم الأحد حيث كان دخوله الظافر إلى أورشليم (مر 11: 1-11) والطريق من أريحا إلى أورشليم يرتفع 4.. متراً بمنحدر طويل أحياناً وشديد الانحدار أخرى ويبلغ حوالى 27كيلو مترا وعلى هذا الطريق كان حديث يسوع عن السامرى الصالح (  لو 10: 30 )، وقد اقترب إلى أورشليم، وكان دخوله عن طريق بيت فاجي (مت 21: 1) وهى ضاحية تقع على المنحدر الجنوبى لجبل الزيتون، وكانت الألوف المحتشدة تردد:

أوصنا لابن داود...
أوصنا فى الأعالى...





مبارك الاتى باسم الرب...   

بينما هم يتقدمون الموكب الملكى، فالملك آتيا إلى مملكته، وريث داود (مت 1: 1) وكان وقت الربيع ويذكر المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس انه تجمعت في أورشليم في ذلك الوقت حوالى مليونان ونصف من اليهود، وكانت تلك الجماهير من اليهود آتيه من كل حدب وصوب من الأماكن القريبة والبعيدة في أنحاء الاقليم تتجهه إلى أورشليم مدينة الملك داود، لتقدم ما أمرت به الشريعة، فقد كان لزاماً على كل يهودى أن يحضر إلى أورشليم للاحتفال بعيد الفصح، أعظم أعياد اليهود، وفيه تذكار خلاصهم (خر 12).. " وفى الطريق  إلى أورشليم تجمعت الألوف حول موكب الملك الآتى إلى المدينة المقدسة، وفى نفوس متأججة بالحماس كان الذين تقدموا والذين تبعوا يصرخون قائلين " أوصنا. مبارك الآتى باسم الرب. مباركة مملكة أبينا داود الآتية باسم الرب. أوصنا في الأعالى " (مر 11: 9، 10) وهى تسبحة داود النبى (مز 17: 23 – 27) عن المسيا الآتى إلى ملكته    وقد تزاحمت الجموع وهى تحف بموكب المسيح فإنضم إليهم الجليلين الآتين إلى العيد وهم يعرفونه جيد فكثيرا ما راوه يسير في مدنهم وقراهم يشفى المرض ويعلم، وتزايد الزحام بصورة كبيرة حتى تحول الميل الأخير من المسيره إلى موكب ضخم، وفى نهاية الرحلة كانت الجموع الغفيرة تحيط به وهم يفرشون الثياب وأغصان الشجر أمامه إذ كان الحجاج قد دخلوا المدينة قبل مجيئه اليها بوقت قليل، وقد استقبلوه كمسيا المنتظر (يو 12 : 12، زك 9: 9) ومع أن السيد المسيح يعلم ماذا ينتظره فاليهود يريدون أن يقتلوه وقد تزايد حق الرؤساء الكهنة عليه ومع ذلك لم يدخل أورشليم متخفيا لكنه دخل في موكبه ظاهرا للجميع ليظهر انه بإرادته جاء ليواجه صليبه الذي من أجله جاء إلى العالم.

حينما اقترب من أورشليم تنباً بخرابها (لو 13: 34، 35، 19، 19: 41) وبكى عليها وهو يرثيها "يا أورشليم يا أورشليم يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المراسلين إليها كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك.." (مت 23: 27، 28) " انك لو علمت أنت أيضاً حتى في يومك هذا ما هو لسلامك" (لو 19: 41) " ولكن الآن قد اخفى عن عينيك فإنه ستأتى أيام يحيط بك اعداؤك بمترسه ويحدقون بك ويحاصرونك من كل جهة وبهدمونك وبنيك فيك ولا يتركون فيك حجراً على حجر لأنك لم تعرفى زمان  افتقادك" (لو 19: 41 – 44) فمدينة لم تلتفت إليه ورؤساءها حنقوا عليه والآن تحققت نبوة حزقيال النبى " فالكاروبيم رفعت أجنحتها والبكرات معها وفارق مجد الرب المدينة ووقف على جبل الزيتون" (خر 11: 33)، لذا بكى عليها في دخوله " فقد جاء إلى خاصته وخاصته لم تقبله" (يو 1: 11) وكان دخول السيد إلى أورشليم في موكب ظافر بين أصوات الهتاف حوله حتى أنها وصلت إلى الملايين المتواجدين بالمدينة للاحتفال بعيد الفصح بل وصلت إلى آذان قيافا وحنان رؤساء الكهنة في الهيكل وأن المدينة ارتجت كلها قائلة من هذا ، " فقالت الجموع هذا يسوع النبى الذي من ناصره الجيل" (مت 21: 10) وبعد أن عبر وادى قدرون دخل أورشليم في هذا الموكب واتجه مباشرة إلى الهيكل (مر 11: 11) وهناك عبر له التلاميذ عن دهشتهم للحجارة العظيمة التي كانت مازالت باقية من بقايا أساس أسوار الهيكل، ولأن الوقت قد أمسى خرج يسوع إلى بيت عنيا من اثتى عشر ليفض الليل فيها فلم يكن من السهل ايجاد مكان للمبيت في أورشليم في أيام العيد هذه لذلك كان السيد المسيح له المجد يخرج ليبيت خارج المدينة في جبل الزيتون ثم يعود في الصباح إلى الهيكل يعلم.  المرجع: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت

المسيح ملكنا جاء اليوم ليملك في مدينته فوق الصليب الذي أعدته له أمته بل أعد له من السماء لأن من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه.. سر أن يستحقه الأب بالحزن. فالصليب من مشيئته وقبله طوعا.. أطاع حتى الموت.. بإرادته ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح. واليوم جاء ليملك فوق تل الجلجثة على خشبة عوض عن العرش الذي يحمله الكاروبيم ملائكته ويمسك في يمينه قصبه عوضا عن صولجان المجد ويقبل اكليل الشوك بدلا من التاج الملكى لهامته المقدسة ، هذه هي ساعة ملكه وهو يراها واضحة في دخوله إلى أورشليم وهى الجموع الغفيرة التي تشق أصواتها عنان السماء وهى تهتف مبارك الملك الآتى باسم الرب، هي نفسها بعد أيام قليلة سوف تصرخ أصلبه..أصلبه، وهو لم لم ينزعج لذلك فقد جاء لا ليؤسس مملكة أرضية طالبا ولاء هذه الجموع المتقبلة لكنه جاء ليؤسس مملكته الروحية في قلوب الناس وملكه على البشرية فهو لم يرتض يوماً أن يصير ملكاً أرضيا ورفض ذلك إذ قال لهم مملكتى ليست من لا تنقرض (دا 2: 44) جاء ليهدم مملكة الشيطان ويحرر أولاده من عبوديتهم، جاء ليهدم بيت القوى وينزع سلاحه (لو 11: 22) لذلك فهو يدخل اليوم ظافرا ليملك في قلوبنا ويفك قيوم عبوديتها ويرفع النير عنا ويطلقنا أحراراً من الخطية التي استعبدنا لها زمانا طويلا ، لذلك نبتهج اليوم بمجيئه وخلاصه ونجرج لننضم إلى موكبه مع الأطفال باسم والتلاميذ الأطهار ونهتف:

مبارك الآتى الرب.. أوصنا يا ابن دواد.. أوصنا في الأعالى.  



تابع


​*


----------



## النهيسى (16 أبريل 2011)

* المسيح عادل ومنصور







 "هَا أَنَا مَعَكَ، وَأَحْفَظُكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ، وَأَرُدُّكَ إِلَى هذِهِ الأَرْضِ" (سفر التكوين 28: 15)

كان لليهود عقيدة في ذلك الحين أن المسيح سيكون مجيئه في قوة واقتدار عظيمين (أر23: 5، 6) وهذا ما دعا الجميع أن تستقبله بهذا التكريم الزائد والحفاوة البالغة بحرارة وحماس شديدين حتى أن الفريسين قال بعضهم لبعض " انظروا أنكم لا تنفعون شيئا هوذا العالم كله قد ذهب وراءه" (يو 12: 19). لقد كان دخوله في موكب كمقتدر وظافر فكان يحيط به هؤلاء المرضى الكثيرين الذين شفاهم خاصه هؤلاء الآتين من الجليل في الشمال ومنهم الاتين من اليهودية ومن أنحاء الاقليم فقد كان طوال سنوات خدمته لا يكف عن صنع المعجزات فقد فتح أعين الكثيرين يتقدمهم المولود أعمى وبارتيماوس وشفى أمراضاً متعددة يتقدمهم المخلع وذو اليد اليابسة ونازفة الدم.. لقد تمت فيه نبوة أشعياء النبى (أش 35: 5، 6) ويتقدم  الموكب لعازر الذي اقامه من القبر، كان الجمع ينحنى أمامه وهم يفرشون ثيابهم في الطريق ويهتفون أمامه أوصنا.. خلصنا. فهو المعلم المقتدر الذي له السلطان ليس على الأمراض والعاهات فقط بل على الموت ايضا وله سلطان كخالق على الطبيعة فهم يذكرون يوم أن امتلأت الشباك بالسمك ويوم أن انتهر الريح والبحر الهائج ومشى على المياه ويوم أن بارك في السمك والخبزات القليلة التي أشبعت الآلاف ويوم أن حول الماء خمرا في بداية خدمته في قانا الجليل، أنهم يحيطون بموكب المسيا القوى الغالب الذى هربت من أمامه الشياطين وصرخت نحن نعرفك من أنت قدوس الله. نعم يا أحبائى فقد قال: رأيت الشيطان ساقطا مثل البرق من السماء (لو 10: 17) وقال ايضاً الآن رئيس هذا العالم يطرح خارجا . اندحرت مملكته وانحل سلطانه أمام سلطان أمام المسيح، والتلاميذ يتذكرون جيدا شهادة السماء له في يوم عماده حين كان صاعدا من الماء إذ انشقت السموات وصار صوت الاب هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذي به سررت. وجاء الروح القدس واستقر عليه كما شهد بذلك يوحنا المعمدان وكذا حين أظهر مجد لاهوته على الجبل في التجلى انه الإله الظاهر في الجسد الذي له سلطان أن يغفر الخطايا فقد قال للمرأة الخاطئة مغفورة لك خطاياك...  
لقد كان دخوله وسط هؤلاء الذين كانوا يعرفونه جيدا ورأوا معجزاته واقتداره، لقد داخلا المدينة عادلا ومنصورا ولما اقترب من منحدر جبل الزيتون ابتدأ كل جمهور التلاميذ يفرحون ويسبحون الله بصوت عظيم لأجل جميع القوات التي نظروها (لو 20: 38 ) 



المسيح ملك السلام







تبتهج قلوبنا اليوم بدخول ملك السلام فيها فهو اليوم يراه داخلا أورشليم ملك سلام فلم يمتط فرسا مهيئا للحرب والقتال بل أتانا وديعا0 لذلك قيل " واقطع المركبة من إفرايم والفرس من أورشليم وتقطع قوس الحرب ويتكلم بالسلام للأمم" (زك 9: 10) إذ هو رئيس السلام، وقد أخبر عنه يعقوب إسرائيل انه " لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا ومشترع من بين رجليه حتى يأتى شيلون ومعناها المسيا وله يكون خضوع شعوب، رابطا بالكرمة جحشه وبالجفنه ابن اتانه" (تك 49: 11) هو ملك ساليم (أورشليم) ملك البر والسلام (عب 7: 1) لقد كانت مسيرته وسط الجموع " وقد قطع كثيرون أعصانا من الشجر وفرشوها فى الطريق" (مر 11: 8). " وآخرون أخذوا سعف النخل وخرجوا للقائه" (يو 12: 12)  ، انه منظر مدهش أن تخرج هذه الجموع وهى تحمل سعف النخل وأغصان الزيتون كأعلام للسلام وهى تستقبل ملك السلام وهم يعيدون إلى الذاكرة احتفال عيد المظال حيث كانوا يحتفلون به في ابتهاج وقد أمرت الشريعة " يأخذون لأنفسكم ثمر اشجار بهجة وسعف النخل وأغصان أشجار..وتفرحون أمام الرب إلهكم.. تعيدونه عيدا للرب" (لا 23 : 33، 34).



المسيح مخلص العالم







كانت الجموع تردد في أصوات حماسية.. أوصنا يا ابن داود.. وهى نبوه من المزمور 118 عن المسيح المخلص لذلك تذمر الفريسيون وقالوا له: يا معلم انتهر تلاميذك. أجابهم انه أن سكت هؤلاء فالحجارة تصرخ (لو 19: 39 ) لأن النبوة تحققت وهذا هو زمان اكتمالها، أنها صرخة البشرية على لسان هؤلاء المحيطين به قائلين.. أوصنا.. خلصنا.. فهذا هو فرح البشرية بخلاصها. الفادى المخلص يتقدم اليوم وصار وأكثر قربا من الصليب، أنه يتقدم نحو الموت لخلاص العالم ولعل هذا هو السبب أن السيد المسيح ركب أتانا وجحش كرمز لليهود والأمم، فالاتان والجحش اللذان جلس عليها المخلص يشيران إلى الأمة اليهودية التي كانت شعبه في القديم. والأمم الذين كانوا مرفوضين وبعيدين ( أف 2: 11 – 15) وكانا كلاهما ساقطين ومربوطين في الخطية لذلك أمر السيد المسيح تلاميذه أن يحلوهما قائلا للتلميذين " حلاهما ".

أما جلوسه على الاتان والجحش واشارة إلى ملكه على البشرية ونلاحظ أن التلميذين حل الاتان والجحش وكانا مربوطين خارجا عن الطريق اشارة إلى ارسالية التلاميذ فيما بعد لبشارة الأمم الذين كانوا بعيدين وأن يحلوهم من ربط الشيطان. فالأمم كانت عقولهم حيوانية بهيمية  

(أى 12: 11) وكانوا خارجين عن طريق البر فدخلوا الإيمان كما هو مكتوب "سأدعوا التي ليست شعبى شعبى والتى ليست محبوبة محبوبة" (هو 1: 10، رو 9: 5) والأمم الذين كانت قلوبهم صلبة مثل الحجر صاروا حجارة حية مقدسة في بيت الله لذلك قال السيد المسيح أن سكت هؤلاء (اليهود) فالحجارة (الأمم) تنطق.  

لقد انحنى الشعب يفرش الأرض بأغصان الشجر أمام الغصن الجيد الذي تحدث عنه أرميا النبى " في تلك الأيام وفى ذلك الزمان أنبت لدواد غصن البر فيجرى عدلا وبرا في الأرض" (أر 33: 15).

لم يدخل المسيح أورشليم الا كملك سلام وتمت فيه النبوة " يحمل الجلال ويجلس ويتسلط على كرسيه ويكون كاهنا وتكون مشورة السلام بينهما" (زك 6: 13).

اليوم يدخل المسيح حياتنا ليمنحنا سلامه الذي يفوق كل عقل، ففى ميلاده رنمت الملائكة أنشودة السلام،  وفى صعوده أعطى الكنيسة السلام واليوم نرنم مع الجموع..

سلام في السماء، ومجد في الأعالى  (لو 19: 19: 39).



كمال النبوات







لقد كملت نبوات الأنبياء اليوم، فالمسيح دخل أورشليم كملك وركب على جحشا واتانا ليكمل المكتوب (زك 9: 9 ). وركب اتانا وجحشا لم يركبه أحدا من الناس وفى ذلك معنى رمزى يشير إلى أن المسيح هو رئيس لعهد جديد لأن هذا يذكرنا أن البقرتين اللتين لم يعلمهما نير جرتا العجلة الجديدة الموضوع عليها تابوت عهد الله والذى كان بواسطته خلاص الشعب وفيه حضور الله (1 صم 6: 10) ومن الملاحظ أن الجحش كانت تصحبه أمه وهذا يشير إلى أن القديم يسير بجوار الجديد، فالجديد لم ينقض القديم أو الناموس لكنه يكمله كما قال الرب: " لا تظنوا أنى جئت  لانقض الناموس أو الأنبياء ما جئت لانقض بل لأكمل.." (مت 5: 17).

وفى ذلك معنى عميق آخر هو أن البقرتان اللتان لم يعلمهما نير جرتا العجلة الجديدة الموضوع عليها تابوت عهد الله لتدخل إلى أرض الموعد، وهنا المسيح داخلا إلى مجده ليتمم الخلاص بموته وقيامته المزمع أن يتممه بعد أيام من دخوله الظافر لأورشليم ويفتح لنا أبواب الفردوس الذي ظل مغلقا منذ آدم رأس البشرية.


    المسيح وديع ومتواضع








    كان المسيح وديعا ومتواضعا وقد قال تعلموا منى هذا فقد عاش لا يملك شيئاً. اختار أما فقيرة لتكون أما له، ونسب إلى أب كان يعمل تجاراً، وولد في مذود للحيوانات إذ لم يكن له موضع فى البيت وعاش وليس له مكان يسند فيه رأسه. كان يستعير بيتا ليستريح فيه. أو مكانا ليعظ فيه، وإذا أراد أن يعبر البحر كان يستعير قاربا، وفى عشاء الفصح استعار عليه، وحتى في موته لم يكن القبر الذي وضع فيه كان يملكه  

    لذلك لم يكن غريبا على تواضعه أن يستعير جحشا واتانا يركبهما، ولم يكن هناك وسادة مريحة لتوضع فوق ظهر الاتان وانما رضى ببعض ثياب الصيادين من تلاميذه.

    إنها صورة من تواضعه ووداعته ذاك الذي أخلى ذاته من مجده وأخذ صورة عبد ووجد في الهيئة كأنسان، تواضع ليرفعنا وتعب ليريحنا وأتى إلينا يدعونا أنه محتاج إلينا. فقد قال لتلاميذه رسالة إلى صاحب الجحش "وإن قال لكما أحد شيئا فقولا الرب محتاج إليهما فللوقت يرسلهما" (مت 21: 3). إنه يدعونا في متواضع ووداعة انه محتاج إلينا، فقد قال يوما لأمرأة سامرية إعطنى لأشرب كأن لا يملك وهو الذي قال لها أنه يعطى الماء الحى. أن المسيح يرسل التلاميذ بذات الرسالة عينها " الرب محتاج إليك "، محتاج أن تحمله إلى الآخرين ليعرفوه ومحتاج إليك ليستريح فيك.



المسيح ملك



كلنا نعترف بالمسيح ملكاً. وهو لم يرفض الملك بصفة عامة، إنما رفض الملك الدنيوي.

مُلك المسيح هو ملك أزلى أبدى. وقد قيل عنه في سفر الرؤيا مرتين إنه "ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب" (رؤ 19: 16؛ 17: 14). وقد قال عنهّ دانيال النبى "سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول. وملكوته ما لا ينقرض" (دا 7: 14).

ومنذ ولادته، وكإن هذا المُلك هو التبشير الذي بُشِّرَ به الناس. فقد أتى المجوس قائلين "أين هو المولود ملك اليهود؟" (متى 2: 2). وكانت أولى هداياهم له الذهب إشارة إلى مُلكه. وفى بشارة الملاك للعذراء قال عنه "يعطيه الرب الاله كرسى داود أبيه. ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد. ولا يكون لملكه نهاية" (و 1: 32، 33).

فما المعنى الروحي لجلوسه على كرسي داود أبيه؟

كان لداود في المُلك قصة. لقد مُسِحَ ملكا من صغره. ولكنه لم يتسلم ملكه بعد مسحه مباشرة... ولكن انتظر فترة، حتى مات شاول الملك المفروض. وحينئذ ملك داود. وهكذا السيد المسيح مسح ملكاً "بزيت البهجة أكثر من رفقائه" وغنّى له المرتل في المزمور: "قضيب الاستقامة هو قضيب ملكك" (مز 44). ولكنه انتظر حتى أبصر الشيطان، رئيس هذا العالم  (يو 12: 31) ساقطاً مثل البرق من السماء" (لو 10: 18). ثم ملك الرب أخيراً على خشبة (مز 95).





ونحن ننادي السيد المسيح بلقب: ملك السلام.

وذلك في لحن (إب أورو) حيث نقول له "يا ملك السلام أعطنا سلامك". وفى شرقية الكنيسة نرسم صورته كملك جالس على عرشه، تحيط به الحيوانات الأربعة غير المتجسدة، التي ترمز أحيانا إلى الاناجيل الأربعة..

والمسيح ملك للعالم كله، وليس لشعب معين.

كما أراد اليهود أن ينصبوه ملكا علهم وحدهم! في رقعة محدودو من الأرض، ولفترة محدودة من الزمن، هذا الذي ليست لملكه نهاية"...

وعلى صليبه وُضِعَ لافتة: "يسوع ملك اليهود" (متى 27: 37).

وحتى اللص الذي كان إلى جراه على الصليب اعترف به ملكا وربا،  وقال له "أذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك" (لو 23: 42).

المسيح له مُلك روحي، يملك به على القلوب.

وله أيضاً مُلك سماوي، مُلك أبدى.

ونحن نؤمن أنه يأتى في ملكه ليدين الأحياء والأموات، الذي ليس لملكه انقضاء. وقد سماه الانجيل ملكا في دينونته، إذ يقول ذلك: "ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه: تعالوا يا مباركى أبي رثوا المُلك المُعَد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم" (متى 25: 34).  ونحن ننتظر ملكوتته هذا، حينما يأتي في مجد أبيه، على السحاب، مع ملائكته، في ربوات قديسيه...

السيد المسيح رفض المُلك المُقَدَّم له من الناس 
بعد معجزة الخمس خبزات والسمكتين، أرادوا أن يأتوا ويختطفوه ليجعلوه ملكاً (يو 6: 15). ولكنه رفض وانصرف إلى الجبل وجده. وفى يوم أحد الشعانين هتفوا له كملك، فرفض أيضاً، لسببين:  يرفض الملك الأرضي. وأيضا لأنه لا يأخذ مُلكا من أيدي الناس، كما قال "مجداً من الناس لست أقبل" (يو 5: 41).

إن له مُلكاً مع الآب بحكم طبيعته الألهية.

وله ملكاً آخر بالدم، حين اشترانا بدمه.

لقد دفع دمه الكريم فداء عنا، واشترى حياتنا له بعد أن كنا مبيعين للموت بسبب الخطية. وأصبحنا بهذا الدم ملكاً له، لذلك قيل أنه "مَلَكَ على خشبة".

وقد حاول الشيطان بكافة الطرق أن يبعده عن هذا المُلك، الذي يملكه بصليبه، عارِضاً عليه أنواعاً أخرى من المُلك..

بل كان المُلك هو إحدى تجاربه على الجبل.

إذ عرض عليه الشيطان "جميع ممالك العالم ومجدها" (متى 4: 8). ولكن المسيح رفض كل هذا، وانتهر الشيطان فذهب عنه.

السيد المسيح له مُلكه الطبيعي، ولا يأخذ ملكاَ من أحد.

وفي يوم أحد الشعانين باشَرَ مُلكه الروحي.

وبدأ هذا المُلك بأمرين: أحدهما تطهير الهيكل، وثانيهما تغيير القيادات الدينية الخاطئة الموجودة في أيامه. وسنتأمل هذين الأمرين معاً..


تابع

​*


----------



## النهيسى (16 أبريل 2011)

*طرد الهيكل من الباعة



إن تطهير الهيكل يدل على سلطان مارسه السيد المسيح في ذلك اليوم، بكل قوة. ولم يستطع أحد أن يتصدى له أو يمنعه مما كان يفعله... وهكذا:

طهّر الهيكل بكل سلطان، وبكل حزم وقوة.

" أخرج جميع الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون في الهيكل"،

"وقلب موائد الصيارفة، وكراسى باعة الحمام"،





"ووبَّخ الناس بشدة قائلاً: "مكتوب بيتى بيت الصلاة يُدعى. وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص" (متى 21: 12، 13).

"ولم يدع أحداً يجتاز الهيكل بمتاع" (مر 11: 16).

وحسب رواية الأنجيل لمعلمنا يوحنا البشير، في موضع مبكر، يقول عن الرب إنه "صنع سوطاً من حِبال، وطرد الجميع من الهيكل الغنم والبقر، وكبّ دراهم الصيارف، وقَلَبَ موائدهم. وقال لباعة الحمام: إرفعوا هذه من ههنا " (يو 2:  14-16).

وهذا يرينا أن المسيح الوديع كان حازماً أيضاً.

لا شك أن موقف المسيح في تطهير الهيكل، يرينا مدى شخصيته المتكاملة، التى تجمع الفضائل كلها. فهو وإن كان وديعاً ومتواضع القلب (متى 11: 29)، إلا أنه حينما يلزم الأمر، يمكن أن يكون حازماً جداً، يتصرَّف بقوة، كما حدث في ذلك اليوم..

كان الرب حازماً، بأسلوب لم يتعودوه من قبل. وكان حزمه ممزوجاً بالتعليم مكتوب بيتى بيت الصلاة يدعى. وهكذا نفذ ما يريد، بوضع الأمور في وضعها السليم.

كان لا بد من تطهير الهيكل بأية الطرق...

فالهيكل هو بيت الله. وبيت الله له قدسيته   وهذه القدسية واجب ينبغى الحفاظ عليه. والغيرة المقدسة تدعو إلى ذلك. وحسنٌ أن السيد المسيح أعطانا قدوة ومثالاً في هذا الأمر. ولذلك ورد بعد تطهيره للهيكل "فتذكر تلاميذه أنه مكتوب: غيرة بيتك أكلتني" (يو 2: 17).

هؤلاء المخطئون في الهيكل، صبر الرب عليهم زماناً، بكل هدوء.

ولما لم ينصلحوا بالهدوء، استخدم معهم الشدة.  المرجع: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت

فى إصلاح أى إنسان، الرب مستعد أن يستخدم الكلمة الطيبة، وهو مستعد أيضاً أن يستخدم السوط، ولو للتخويف وليس للضرب. الأمران ممكنان. فبأيهما تريد أن ينصلح حالك؟

إن كنت حساساً سريع التأثر. قلبك يتبكَّت في داخلك من كلمة روحية تسمعها أو تقرأها، من عظة، من لحن، من منظر، يقول لك الرب هذا يكفى. أما إن كنت لا تنتفع من الكلمة الطيبة، فالسوط ممكن: المرض، التجارب، الحوادث، الضيقات... والوسائل كثيرة. والرب يختار المناسب لك.

كالطبيب يمكن أن يستخدم الأدوية. فإن لم تنفع، يستخدم المشرط...

إن السيد المسيح لم يقم فقط بتطهير الهيكل، وإنما أيضاً:

أنذر بخراب هذا الهيكل، وبخراب أورشليم...

لقد بكى على أورشليم وقال لها "ستأتى أيام يحيط بك أعداؤك بمترسة، ويحدقون بك ويحاصرونك من كل جهة. ويهدمونك وبنيك فيكِ، ولا يتركون فيكِ حجراً على حجر، لأنكِ لم لعرفي زمان افتقادك (لو 19: 43، 44).

 أيضاً "هوذا بيتكم يُترَك لكم خراباً" (متى 23: 38). وذكر لتلاميذه صراحة أن الهيكل سوف لا يبقى فيه حجر على حجر (متى 24: 1، 2).

وقال: "متى نظرتم رجسة الخراب -التي قال عنها دانيال- قائمة في المكان المقدس -ليفهم القارئ- فحينئذ ليهرب الذين في اليهودية إلى الجبال.." (متى 24: 15، 16).

أما أنت أيها المبارك، فإن سمعت في أسبوع الآلام أن السيد المسيح قد طهَّر الهيكل وقد أنذر بخرابه، أصرخ حينئذ وقل:

تعال يا رب في قوة، وطهِّر هيكلي أنا أيضاً.

ألسنا نحن أيضاً هياكل لله، وروح الله يسكن فينا (1 كو 3: 16)؟ إذن تعال يا رب وطهر هيكلى. إقلب الموائد التي فيه، قبل أن تقلبنى هي وتضيع أبديتي.

لا تترك قلبى للرغبات والشهوات والانفعالات، فيصبح مثل سوق يبيعون فيه ويشترون. إنما إنضح علىّ بزوفاك فأطهر. وحينئذ يمكننى أن أنشد معك "بيتى بيت الصلاة يدعى". إفعل يا رب هذا بسرعة، قبل أن يخرب الهيكل.

إن السيد المسيح لم يقم فقط بتطهير الهيكل من الباعة، وإنما قام أيضاً بتطهيره من القيادات الدينية العابثة به، إستكمالاً لهذا التطهير، وتمهيداً لنشر ملكوته الروحي...





تطهير الهيكل من القيادات



لكى نفهم هذه النقطة التي لجأ إليها السيد، علينا أن نتتبع الأمور منذ تطهيره الهيكل لنرى ماذا حدث.

ماذا فعل قادة اليهود إزاء تطهير الهيكل؟

لم يقدروا أن يتصدوا للمسيح فيما فعل أو يمنعوه. إنمم "كان رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ووجوه الشعب يطلبون أن يهلكوه" (مر 11: 18؛ لو 19: 47).  والذي عاقَهم هو أنهم خافوا الشعب. فانتظروا الفرصة المناسبة لتنفيذ مؤامرتهم.

وكل ما فعلوه، إنهم قالوا له لما قابلوه: "بأي سلطان تفعل هذا؟!" (متى 21: 23؛ لو 20: 2).  ولم يعطهم إجابة، بل سألهم سؤالاً عن يوحنا العمدان أسكتهم فصمتوا.

كان السيد المسيح مزمعاً أن يعين قيادات لكنيسته.

فكان من الطبيعى تغيير هذه القيادات القائمة.

هذه القيادات التي لا تفهم ملكوت الله بطريقة روحية، والتي لا تسلك سلوكا روحياً، بل تضلل الشعب وتتحكم فيه... هذه القيادات التي تعاهدت على أن كل مَن يعترف بالمسيح لا بد أن تخرجه من المجمع (يو 9: 22). وهكذا أصبحت عائقا في طريق ملكوت الله... لذلك كان لابد من تغييرها. وكان الرب قد صبر على كل هؤلاء، من كتبة، وفريسيين، وصدوقيين، وناموسيين، وكهنة، ورؤساء كهنة، وشيوخ. واحتملهم زمانا طويلاً، بطول أناة عجيبة، وهدوء ووداعة.  أما الآن فالوقت مُقَصِّر، ولم تبق سوى أيام على الجلجثة.







كان لا بد من تغيير الكهنوت اليهودي.

وذلك لسببين: أولهما أن المسيحية ستقوم على كهنوت آخر على طقس ملكى صادق (عب 7)، يختلف عن الكهنوت الهاروني الذي يقوم بتقديم ذبائح حيوانية، كانت مجرد رمز إلى ذبيحة المسيح. وانتهى عهد تلك الذبائح الحيوانية. كما أن الكهنوت الهارونى كان بالوراثة من نسل هرون. أما الكهنوت المسيحى فسيكون لكل مَنْ هو مستحق، ولا يتقيد مطلقا بسبط معين أو أسرة معينة.  المرجع: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت

وهناك سبب آخر لتغيير الكهنوت اليهودي، وهو أنهم سلكوا فيه بطريقة خاطئة، وارتكبوا شروراً عديدة لا تجعلهم مستحقين للكهنوت، فكان لابد من إدانتهم علناً، حتى لا يكونوا عائقاً أمام الشعب، وأمام الكهنوت المسيحى الجديد.

وهكذا ضرب المسيح للكهنة مَثَل الكرّامين الأردياء.

وختم هذا المَثَل بقوله لهم: "لذلك أقول لكم إن ملكوت الله يُنْزَع منكم، ويُعطى لأمة تعمل أثماره" (متى 21: 43). وأراهم أن رفضهم له يضرهم هم ويسحقهم، وأشار إلى قول المزمور "الحجر الذي رفضه البناءون، هذا قد صار رأس الزاوية" ثم أنذرهم بان عداوتهم له ستنتهي - بضياعهم، فقال: "مَنْ سقط على هذا الحجر يترضَّض. ومن سقط هو عليه يسحقه". يقول الكتاب "ولما سمع رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون أمثاله، عرفوا أنه تكلم عليهم" (متى 21: 44، 45).

لكهم لم يتوبوا، ولم يستفيدوا من إنذاره.

وإنما يقول الكتاب عنهم بعد سماعهم لإنذار المسيح "وإن كانوا يطلبون أن يمسكوه، خافوا من الجموع..." (متى 21: 46)... بل إنهم بعد هذا الكلام بيوم، بدأوا يتفقون مع يهوذا على خيانته لمعلمه وتسليمه لهم مقابل مال يعطونه له...

أما السيد المسيح، فالتفت إلى باقى الأصنام الموجودة في أيامه ليحطمها، ويريح تلاميذه منها، قبل أن يسلم روحه في يدى الآب.

وهكذا أيضاً وبخ الكتبة والفريسيين توبيخاً مراً.

إنه لم يفعل ذلك من قبل. بل أخذ فترة طويلة يقابل كل انتقاداتهم وتشهيرهم بالحوار والتعليم، بكل هدوء. ولكنهم لم يشاءوا أن يستفيدوا... وحتى فى هذا الأسبوع، وبعد تطهير الهيكل من الباعة "ذهب الفريسون وتشاوروا لكى يصطادوه بكلمة" (متى 22: 15). ولكن السيد أفحمهم في كل مناقشاتهم معه، وأحرجهم، وخصوصاً بعد سؤاله لهم عن علاقة المسيح بداود: هل هو إبنه أم ربه "فلم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه بكلمة. ومن ذلك اليوم لم يجسر أحد أن يسأله البتة" (متى 22: 45، 46).  وهكذا وبخهم الرب بشدة وقال:

"ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفريسيون المراءرن" (متى 23).

وكان ذلك قبل الفصح بيومين فقط (متى 26: 2). وقد أراد أن يكشفهم قبل أن يُصْلَب، حتى لا يبقى لهم تأثير على الشعب فيما بعد يعطل الملكوت.

فقال لهم إنهم قادة عميان، وإنهم يعلمون تعليماً خاطئاً، وأنهم يحبون المتكأ الأول ومديح الناس، وأنهم يحملون الناس أحمالاً ثقيلة عسرة الحمل.. وأنذرهم قائلاً: "كيف تهربون من دينونة جهنم؟!" وحمَّلهم مسئولية الدماء الذكية التى سُفِكَت... وقال إنهم يغلقون ملكوت السموات، فما دخلوا ولا جعلوا الداخلين يدخلون" (متى 23).

إنها ثورة قادها المسيح قبيل صلبه ضد "القبور المبيضة من الخارج، وفى داخلها عظام نتنة"..

وكما وبخ الكتبة والفريسيين، كذلك أبكم الصدوقيِين والناموسيين...

كان الصدوقيون لا يؤمنون بالأرواح ولا الملائكة ولا القيامة... ومع ذلك كانوا طبقة بارزه وسط اليهود، وكان منهم رؤساء كهنة. ء. وقد حاولوا في هذا الأسبوع الأخير أن يحرجوا المسيح بسؤال عن القيامة من جهة المرأة التي تزوجت سبعة، الواحد تلو الاَخر بعد موته، لمن تكون في القيامة، فأجابهم إجابه شعر بها الكل  أنه أبكم الصدوقيين (متى 22: 34). فسقطت هيبتهم حتى أمام الفريسيين "ولم يتجاسروا أن يسألوه عن شيئ" (لو 20: 40).

وحدث أنه لما جلب الرب الويلات على الكتبة والفريسيين، أن الناموسيين قالوا له: "يا معلم، حين تقول هذا تشتمنا نحن أيضاً" (لو 11: 45). فأجابهم قائلاً:

وويل لكم أنتم أيضاً أيها الناموسيون...

وصبَّ عليهم نفس الويلات ونفس الإدانات التي صبّها من قبل على الكتبة والفريسيين (لو 11: 46-52). فكلهم مجموعة واحدة من المعلمين الكذبة، يجب أن تسقط هيبتهم أمام الناس، لكي يفسحوا المجال أمام تلاميذ المسيح.

وهكذا قامت حركة التطهير التي قادها المسيح.

لم يتركها لتلاميذه، لئلا يكون الموقف صعباً عليهم، بل قادها بنفسه. ووقف بهذا رؤساء الكهنة والكهنة والكتبة والفريسيين والناموسيين والصدوقيين. وتآمر الكل ضده ليصلبوه. ولم يبالِ بشىء من هذا لأنه جاء ليبذل نفسه عن العالم كله، ولكي يضع أمام الناس التعليم السليم النقى. ولم يشا أن يستبقى هؤلاء المعلمين الخاطئين، لأنه في تأسيس الكنيسة:

لن يضع رقعة جديدة على ثوب عتيق.

وهكذا في كنيسة المسيح إختفت كل هذه الطوائف، لا كتبة ولا فريسيين ول صدوقيين ولا ناموسيين.. ودفع السيد المسيح ثمن حركة التطهير هذه، وتألم لكى نستريح نحن. ومن أجلنا إحتمل ظلم الأشرار.

وأنت أمام تطهير الهيكل إسأل نفسك:

هل أنا من الكرامين الأردياء كهؤلاء؟ أم خدمتي مقبولة؟

هل أنا من المقاومين للمسيح؟ هل الذاتية تتعبنى مثلهم ؟

هل أنا في تعاملى، أحمِّل الناس أحمالاً عسرة؟

هل أنا أتعاون مع المسيح في تطهير هيكلى، أم أقاومه كما قاومه أولئك الذين نزع الملكوت منهم؟

وفى تطهير المسيح للهيكل، أطلب منه أيضاً أن يطهر كل مكان مقدس يدعى عليه إسمه.

وليتك تغنى مع المسيح وتقول:

بيتي بيت الصلاة يُدعى.

تابع
*


----------



## النهيسى (16 أبريل 2011)

*الهيكل في أورشليم



كان صاحب الفكرة في بناء هيكل للرب هو داود النبى (2صم، 1 مل 5)  وقد أعد الأموال والمعدات، ولكنن الذي بناه هو سليمان ابنه، وقد بناه فوق جبل  موريا بأورشليم (2صم 24) وكان هيكلا عظيما وفخما وكان ذلك قبل المسيح بحوالى ألف سنة. وظل الهيكل محتفظا بعظمته ما يقرب من أربعة قرون (968 ق. م. - 587 ق. م.) حتى هدمه البابليون بعد أن هاجموا أورشليم  وسبوا أهلها ونهبوا كنوز الهيكل (2مل 25، 2 أخ 36).

 أما الهيكل الثانى فكان هيكل زربابل الذي بناه في موقع الأول بعد أن سمح كورش الفارسى لليهود أن يذهبوا إلى أورشليم ويبنون، فكانوا يرممون القديم ويبنون فوق ما تهدم واستمر بناؤه بين (537 ق0م – 515 ق0 م) وكان البناء أضخم من الأول ولكنه أقل فخامة (أسفار عزرا ونحميا وزكريا) وظل هذا الهيكل قائما حوالى خمسة قرون.

أما الهيكل الثالث وهو الذي كان أيام السيد المسيح وفى هذا الهيكل دخل فيه مرارا وعلم، وفى هذا اليوم دخله في موكبه الظافر. وكان الهيكل بالنسبة لليهود هو مركز عقيدتهم وبالنسبة لرؤسائهم هو حصنهم المنيع.






وهذا الهيكل بناه هيرودس وبدأ في البناء في السنة الثامنة لحكمه حيث استأذن رعاياه فى إعادة بناء هيكل زربابل بعد أن تداعى البناء وقام بذلك ألفا كاهنا على مدى ثمانية عشر شهرا واستغرق بناؤه سته وأربعين سنة (يو 2: 20) وتم البناء في عهد أغريباس الثانى عام 64 م، أما اللمسات الأخيرة فقد أمتدت إلى ما قبل حلول الكارثة الأخيرة عام 70 م بستة شهور حين دمر جنود تيطس الرومانى البناء كله، لتتم نبوة السيد المسيح عنه: " لا يترك حجر الا وينقض" (مت 24: 22)

وكان الهيكل أهم مبانى المدينة المقدسة وكان حسب وصف يوسيفيوس المؤرخ اليهودى هو الرواق الخارجى وكان ضعف مساحة أورقة هيكل زربابل، وبنى جدارنه هيرودس، وكانت المساحة كما رسمها تشمل الرواق الخارجى وهو ما يسمى بدار الأمم ويحيط به صفوف من الأعمدة الضخمة وكانت المداخل  الرئيسية للرواق تظهر في الغرب والجنوب، والوصول إلى الرواق من المدخل الرئيسة الغرب عن طريق بوابة (كوبنيوس)، وتوجد في الجنوب بوابتا (هولدا).

أما الأروقة الداخلية فكان الرواق الكبير منها مفتوحا ليهود والأمم على السواء، فصار مركزا للحياة الصاخبة والأعمال التجارية وكانت الدار الخارجية تزدحم بتجار الماشية والأغنام وباعة الحمام، وجلس الصيارفة فيها يستبدلون العملات الأممية بشاقل الهيكل لأنه كان لا يجوز تقدمتها في خزانة الهيكل، واستغل الصدوقيون وهم المشرفون على الهيكل هذا الموقف ففرضوا ضرائب على التجار وشاركوها في الأرباح وقد أثروا من ذلك إثراء فاحشا، وتحول المكان إلى سوق صاخب مما أهدر قدسية الهيكل، وهذا هو ما جعل السيد المسيح ينتهرهم ويوبخهم بقوله لهم: "بيتى بيت الصلاة يدعى وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص" (مر 11: 17).  المرجع: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت

أما الهيكل بمعناه الحرفى فكان يبدأ عندما يصل الشخص إلى سلسلة من الجدران والأبنية والأروقة التي تقوم على شرفات متتابعة في النصف الشمالى للمبنى والجدار العظيم الذي جعل المبنى أشبه بحصن تخترقه تسع بوابات بنيت فوقها بيوت ضخمة من طابقين تشبه الأبراج، وكانت البوابات أربعا في الجدار الشمالى وأربعا في الجنوب، ووحدة في الجدار الشرقى، وكانت الأخيرة أفخمها جميعا، وكانت هذه البوابة الشرقية هي المخل الرئيسى للهيكل وبنيت من نحاس أصفر كورنث وسميت البوابة الكورنثية، وغشيت البوابات بالذهب والفضة، وتدلت فوقها زخارف ضخمة من الذهب في شكل عنقود العنب   وقد تطهرت السيدة العذراء عند أحد هذه البوابات (لو 2: 27)، وكانت البوابة الكورنثية تؤدى إلى (دار النساء) وهو مكان ذو أعمدة وسمى كذلك لأنه كان مفتوحاً للنساء كما للرجال، وكان هو مكان التجمع للعبادة الجماهيرية (لو 1: 10)، وكان يخصص للسيدات رواق يدور حول الدار، وكانت المزامير ترنم في (دار إسرائيل)، وعند درجاتها أخذ السيد المسيح يسأل المعلمين (مت 21: 23). أما مكان القدس فكان دخوله وقفا على الكهنة دون غيرهم، وكان السنهدريم يجتمع في مكان يسمى البلاط وهو غرفة متصلة بالمذبح .

وكان الهيكل في شكله العام كتلة متلألئة من الرخام الأبيض وواجهته مغطاة بالذهب وعلى بعد ياردات من المذبح الكبير،  ويؤدى سلم من اثنتى عشر درجة إلى المدخل المغطى الذي يحيط بالمبنى الرئيسى  للمعبد، وكان الهيكل عامة تحفة في فن هندسته وارتفاعه الشاهق والصلابة التي كانت تتميز بها جدرانه الخارجية، والثروة الفنية والزخرفة التي تحلت بها المبانى والسقوف التي فوق الأعمدة وقد أضفى جمال شرفاته وأروقته على الهيكل روعة وبهاء.




السيد في هيكله







عندما دخل المسيح أورشليم توجه تواً إلى الهيكل، بيت أبيه، كما قالت النبوة " يأتى السيد بغته إلى هيكله، السيد الذي تطلبونه وملاك العهد الذي تسرون به" (ملا 3: 1).

وفى هذا اليوم لم يفعل المسيح شيئا أكثر من مشاهدة الهيكل والقاء نظره عليه ولما نظر حوله إلى كل شئ إذ كان الوقت قد أمسى خرج إلى بيت عنيا مع الاثنى عشر ليصرف فيها هذه الليلة (مت 21: 17، ملا 11:11)  وحينما عاد في الغد إلى الهيكل قام وطهر الهيكل بسلطان عظيم كما فعل في بدء خدمته (يو 2: 13 – 17) فقد كان الهيكل في هذه الأيام السابقة لعيد الفصح يزدحم بالناس ودخل المسيح من الباب وكانت الساحة الخارجية في هذه الأسابيع سوقا لتجارة الحيوانات والطيور التي كانت تشترى لتقديمها كذبائح، ومكان لصرف العملة الأجنبية التي يجلبها معهم الحجاج من خارج الإقليم واستبدالها بشاقل الهيكل (خر 30: 13). فقد كانت الشريعة تحرم التداول بأى عمله سوى الشاقل في دفع الرسوم الدينية والتقدمات. وقد شجع الكهنة وأعوانهم هذه السوق وقد عضوا نظرهم عن هذه التعديات وكانوا يثرون من ذلك ثراءا فاحشا، وحين دخل السيد إلى هيكله  قلب موائد الصيارفة وساق الحيوانات إلى الخارج ومنع المارة من استخدام ساحات الهيكل كطريق عبور كما هو مكتوب "غيره بيتك أكلتنى" (مز 69: 19) وكما يقول إشعياء النبى "لا يكون بعد بائع في بيت رب الجنود" 


(أش 56: 67) وكان يعلم بسلطان موبخا إياهم وقائلا: بيتى بيت الصلاة يدعى لجميع الأمم وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص (مر 11: 17). 

يارب يا من دخلت هيكلك في هذا اليوم وطهرته بغيره محبتك وجلست تعلم فيه، ليتك تدخل فى داخلى وتطهر القلب بسلطانك تقلب فيه طمع المال والعالم وتخرج الشهوات الحيوانية إلى خارج وتمنع أن تمر فيه أى أفكار لا ترض صلاحك، وأنت وحدك الذي له السلطان.

فأرجوك أن تدخل هيكل قلبى في هذا اليوم فأفرح بهذا العيد حينما تملك فيه وتضئ بتعاليمك المحيية جوانبه المظلمة فيصير هذا اليوم لى عيدا مقدسا.



المسيح فصحنا







كانت المرة الأخيرة التي دخل فيها السيد المسيح أورشليم وكان اليوم هو العاشر من نيسان وفيه كان الشعب اليهودى يهتم بشراء خروف الفصح وإبقائه إلى اليوم الرابع عشر من الشهر ليذبح في المساء بين العشاءين لأن فيه تذكار خلاص الشعب من الملاك المهلك وتحررهم من العبودية.

" فالرب كلم موسى في مصر قائلا.. هكذا كلم نبى إسرائيل أن بشترى كل منهم خروفا حوليا لا عيب فيه ويحفظ عندهم من العاشر في الهلاك إلى الرابع عشر منه ليذبح عند المساء" (خر 12، 23: 4 – 8).

وفى اليوم العاشر من نيسان دخل المسيح حمل الله بارادته وسط حملان الذبائح الداخلة إلى أورشليم فيكون تحت الحفظ  أربعة أيام ليصلب في يوم الجمعة العظيمة (1 كو 5: 7 ) اليوم الذي يذبح فيه خروف الفصح.

وهذا ما أخبر به تلاميذه حين قال لهم: قد أتت الساعة ليتمجد أبن الإنسان، الحق الحق أقول لكم أن لم تقع حبة الحنطة في الأرض وتمت فهى نبقى وحدها ولكن أن ماتت تأتى بثمر كثير.. لأجل هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة وأنا أن ارتفعت (على الصليب) اجذب إلى الجميع قال هذا مشيرا إلى أية ميتة كان مزمعا أن يموتها (يو 12 : 24 – 36)  

وحين دخل السيد هذا اليوم أورشليم تزايد عليه حنق ليكمل تدبير الفداء ويقدم نفسه ذبيحة، حملا بلا عيب ليطهر ضمائرنا وليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه (عب 9: 14، 26) وفيه وجد أيوب النبى أجابه للسؤال الذي كرره مرتين كيف يتبرر الإنسان.. (أى 9: 22، 25: 4) 


الاستقبال الروحي للعيد





يدخل المسيح في هذا العيد ملكا ليملك ، ومخلصا ليخلصنا، يريد أن يطهر قلوبنا ويسكن فيها.

اليوم يسير في موكبه بين أحبائه الأبرار القديسين. فمن هم الذين فرشوا ثيابهم في الطريق سوى الذين هم على مثال الشهداء الذين بذلوا أجسادهم وحياتهم من أجله .  

زمن هم الذين زينوا الطريق أمام الرب بأغصان الشجر وسعف النخل سوى القديسين الذين أضاءت فضائلهم بمحبته.

ومن هم الذين أعطوه الجحش ليجلس عليه كعرش يحمل الملك سوى الذين يقدمون كل يوم حياتهم ورغباتهم ليملك عليها .

ومن هم الذين دخل الرب هيكلهم سوى الذين يقدمون اليوم قلوبهم طاهرة ليسكن فيها. لنصعد في هذا العيد مع الرب في موكبه الظافر وسط الرسل والتلاميذ الأطهار والأطفال الأبرار حاملين سعف النخل وأغصان الزيتون. نقرش قلوبنا إلى أورشليم السمائية مدينة الملك العظيم حيث مجد الله وهيكله الحى السمائى فنشترك مع قديسيه وملائكته وهم أمام العرش يخدمونه نهاراً وليلاً في هيكله المقدس والجالس على العرش يحل فوقهم (رؤ 7: 15).

ملحوظة: هنا توجد صورة عن الباب الذهبى الضخم المفتوح على الشرق في القدس، ويرجع أن يسوع دخل بالقرب منه لما دخل أورشليم.



صلاة في عيد حد الزعف



+ أعطيني يا ربى يسوع المسيح القيثارة الحسنة التي لداود النبى (رؤ 14: 2 ) لأسبح تسبيح الأطفال ولأهتف معهم في هذا اليوم.. وأوصنا لابن داود.. مبارك الآتى باسم الرب.. أو صنا في الأعالى.

+ علمنى يا رب الأتضاع والوداعة لأنك قلت بفمك المبارك: تعلموا منى لأنى وديع ومتواضع القلب.   

     فأتأمل صعودك إلى أورشليم هكذا متواضعا وليس ذلك غريبا فالاتضاع هو في جميع أعمالك.

+ أعطيني يا رب أن أسمع صوتك المحبوب لنفسى:.. لا تخافى يا أبنة صهيون.. وقل لكهنتك أن يحلونى من ربط خطاياى كما قلت لتلاميذك الأطهار أن يحلوا الجحش والاتان.

+ ليتنى أقوم اليوم في هذا العيد وافرش الطريق أمامك مع من فرشوا الثياب في الطريق وهم الذين غسلوها وبيضوها في دم الخروف (رؤ 7: 14) فأتعلم كيف أزين الطريق أمامك بأعمال المحبة وسائر الفضائل.

+ ليتنى أكون باب الهيكل ذلك الباب الملكى الذي دخلت فيه وأنت آتياً إلى أورشليم المدينة المقدسة (رؤ 21: 21).

+ ليتنى أحسب اليوم بين تلك الحجارة الناطقة الكريمة في هيكلك المقدس (رؤ 21: 19 ). وبين الأساسات المقدسة (رؤ 21: 19).  المرجع: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت

+ قومى يا نفسى إصعدى مخلصك لأورشليم السمائية (رؤ 7: 9- 12) وسط هذا الجمع الكثير الذي لم يستطيع أحد أن يعده من كل الأمم والقبائل والشعوب والألسنة الواقفين أمام العرش وأمام الخروف وهم متسربلون بالثياب البيض وفى أيديهم سعف النخل وهم يصرخون بصوت عظيم قائلين: الخلاص لإلهنا الجالس على العرش وللخروف  . وأسرعى وإسجدى مع الملائكة والقوات السمائية وإنطقى معهم قائلة:

البركة والمجد والحكمة والشكر والكرامة والقدرة والقوة لإلهنا إلى أبد الآبدين. آمين 

منقول من الأنبا تكلا
​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 أبريل 2014)

ياريت الكتاب يقرأ
أيام مناسبه  لقراءته


----------

